# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Need AQ Hack/Trainer

## Dartex

I need a AQ Hack/Trainer, i already googled it but i couldnt find a good one
Does anyone know a good one that actually works? :Smile: 
One of the main things i really want is being a Guardien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Froogle

AQ? I'm clueless...

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

> AQ? I'm clueless...


Adventure Quest

----------


## Froogle

http://www.gamerzplanet.net/forums/a...sed-works.html

----------


## Dartex

Thanks it works! +rep!!

----------


## Froogle

You're welcome! And thanks for the rep!

----------

